# how do i tell if my bow is set at max draw weight



## brendino (Nov 28, 2009)

i just got a bow at cabelas and am confused if its sent at max draw weight how can i tell?


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

if the limb bolts are as tight as possible, you are are maximum.


----------



## brendino (Nov 28, 2009)

*?*

if that is the case should the limps be flat on the bow or will there still be an angel where the meet


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Flat limps ???
Flat limbs ???
Still confused...


----------



## brendino (Nov 28, 2009)

where the limb bolt is if its set on its highest weight should it be flush to the bow or should there be an angel there?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

flush....didn't your bow come with a manual?


----------



## brendino (Nov 28, 2009)

yea but not a very good one i bought a parker buck hunter


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

brendino said:


> i just got a bow at cabelas and am confused if its sent at max draw weight how can i tell?


Put an allen wrench in the limb bolt and tighten it up until the bolt stops. This will be max poundage. It might max out over or under what is stated on the limb. You will need a scale to confirm what the poundage actually is.


----------



## ShakeN'Blake (May 31, 2009)

bottom your limbs out


----------

